# Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter



## Polypropylen (20. Oktober 2017)

*Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Hat jemand schonmal versucht die Lücke zwischen Radiator und Lüfter mit irgendetwas zu schließen? Ich habe spontan darüber nachgedacht wie viel besser denn die Performance sein könnte, wenn man diesen Schlitz von circa 0,5mm bei der Silent Loop zwischen Radiator und dem Gehäusering der Silent Wings 3 mit irgendwas schließt....
Ich würde mich auch für einen Test opfern 

Frage: Was kann man da nehmen? Gibt es irgendeine Fugen oder Dichtungsmesse die man wie Knete formen kann und wieder entfernbar ist? Gibt es irgendeine Knete die man hernehmen könnte? Sollte wie gesagt alles umkehrbar sein....


----------



## evilgrin68 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Wie wäre es mit Isolierband... Bevor du irgendwas da dran schmierst


----------



## Mr-Snickers (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Es gab schonmal genau diesen Test. Weiß aber nicht mehr wo.
Auf jedenfall hat es schon was gebracht. Ich meine das Ergebnis lag unter
 5°C Unterschied bei einem 240er Radiator.

Möchte aber nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*



Polypropylen schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal versucht die Lücke zwischen Radiator und Lüfter mit irgendetwas zu schließen? Ich habe spontan darüber nachgedacht wie viel besser denn die Performance sein könnte,



Selber denken ist immer gut, aber manchmal tuts auch googel:
Luftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?

Leistung steigt, logischerweise, bei niedrigen RPM. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass die SW3 im Gegensatz zu den dort getesteten SW3 doch ein Stück besser auf einem Radiator performen. Daher dürfte der Unterschied etwas geringer ausfallen. 
BEvor du knetest: Isolierband!


----------



## keinnick (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*



Polypropylen schrieb:


> ....  wenn man diesen Schlitz von circa 0,5mm bei der Silent Loop zwischen Radiator und dem Gehäusering der Silent Wings 3 mit irgendwas schließt....


Evtl. mit einem Gummiband?


----------



## Sir Demencia (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Könnte man das vllt. mit Bastelaufwand mit diesen Folien realisieren mit denen man Autos foliert?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Dann würde ich mir beim MEtaller gleich ne passende Blende schneiden lassen 
Lasercut-Lüfter/Radiatorblende für BeQuiet Silentwings 3


----------



## Quat (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Es gibt gummiertes doppelseitiges Klebeband, für das Aufkleben von Zierleisten an KFZ.
Ich find's gerade nicht, hab aber irgendwo eine Rolle davon liegen.
Das Zeug ist ca. 0,5 mm dick und 5 mm breit. Man kann es recht gut in Kurven kleben. 
Allerdings klebt das Zeug recht stark. Die Schutzfolie ist nur leider seitlich nicht ganz so biegsam, zumindest bei der Sorte die ich habe. Wenn die Schutzfolie zwecks Trennng drauf bleiben soll, müßte man gerade kleben.
Bekommen wird man es bei größeren Zubehörhändlern.


----------



## Cinnayum (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Rein, um es zu testen, würde ich normales schwarzes Isolierband nehmen.
Wie bei allen Klebstoffen, verbleibt aber ein Rest auf dem Werkstück, besonders, wenn es längere Zeit oder bei großer Wärme befestigt war.

Nur für ein-zwei Tage sollte es aber gut wieder abgehen.


----------



## 4B11T (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

tesamoll

selbstklebende Dichtungsgummistreifen...


----------



## Teriodis (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

hallo es gib die teile hier,

AlphaCool Susurro Antinoise Silikon Lüfterrahmen für 120mm Lüfter | Mindfactory.de

 gibt auch auf youtube einige videos und erklärungen


----------



## Trash123 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Habe dünnes schwarzes Fensterabdichtungsband genommen und zwischen Radi und Lüfter geklebt.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Naja ich würde eiskalt Silicon transparent nehmen wen das trocken ist bekommt man es Rückstandslos weg. Auser man schmiert rum wie ne Sau nimmt zu viel und verteilt es in den Kühlrippen.
eine kleine saubere wulst geht immer auch so wieder weg


----------



## Teriodis (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

wenn der abstand größer wird sidn die verwirbulungen weniger und damit ist es auch leiser.


----------



## Doerney (3. November 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Gibt Bitumenband das nur Haftet und nicht klebt. Poppstar Selbstverschweissendes Universal Isolierband und Dichtungsband, 9,1 m x 19 mm x 0,76 mm, schwarz, 1 Rolle: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## bastian123f (3. November 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Einfach mal mit Isoband machen. der einfachste Weg.


----------



## Mr.Korky (4. November 2017)

*AW: Idee: (Irgendeine?) Dichtungsmasse zum abdichten der Lücken zwischen Radiator und Lüfter*

Ich habe früher das harte /schwarze zeug vom Shoggy Sandwich 
Genommen ca 1 cm dick Moosgummi oder so. Aus dem obi. 
Das habe ich Zwichen Lüfter und Radiator.  
Vorteil

1 ist dicht, 
2 Abstand erhöht und verwirbelungen vermindert 
3 Leichte geräuchsreduzierung durch schwinngungsdämpfung 

Glaube habe aber auch doppelseitiges klebeband benutzt. 
Mann braucht aber auch längere schrauben 
Habe dann Abstandhalter aus kleinem Gummischlauch gebastelt, 
 um die schrauben, damit es was stabiler ist


----------

